# High Idling/Check Engine Light On...HELP! =(



## NissanNewb (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Recently my 2001 Nissan Maxima stalled out and I had it towed to a mechanic. He ran a basic scan and the error that popped up was P0505 (Idle air control motor circuit malfunction). He then went ahead and replaced the IACV. However, after he replaced it, the following things occured:

1) Error code P0505 still shows up.

2) SES light on (never was previously)

3) High RPMs (in P and N, it's between 2,000 and 2,500)....also, after the engine is warming for a bit, the RPMs jump back and forth rapidly between 2,000 and 2,500

4) When in drive, the RPMs settle around 1,000 but sometimes jump up ever so slightly when driving.

5) While driving and the RPMs hit around 2,000 there is hard shifting/bucking.

6) When I apply the break to come to a stop, it almost feels like it doesn't break quick enough and it seems like I have to put my foot completely down on the break.

7) When I come to a stop it again shifts/bucks hard before it comes to a stop.

8) Mileage seems to poor (more than usual).

My main concerns are:

* Is it OK to drive like this for now (2 mechanics I've talked to said it is)?

* What could be the cause/problem? I've looked on these forums and elsewhere and I have seen anything from cleaning the throttle, to replacing coils, to changing the MAF sensor, to leaks, etc. Having seen the symptoms, what could be the cause?

I am going to be bringing the car within the next week to a mechanic who has many specialized computers and diagnostic machines (more than just the regular AutoZone scanners)...but I was just curious what it could be.

Also, as my screen name says, I am a newb and I really know nothing about fixing cars (except for the basic stuff), so any help that you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much for reading this.


----------



## NissanNewb (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone?

Again, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## boostedhardbody09 (Jan 25, 2009)

*idle issue*

your idle has to be relearned after replacing either the tps sensor or the entire iacv. the code is going to remain stored in the ecm until the idle air volume relearn hs been performed. fortunately most dealers wont charge you more the 0.5hrs labor to do this. i work for nissan in tallahassee. if you have any other issues after they attempt the relearn the only other possibilty is that the ground wire inside the ecm has shorted out and that would mean the ecm would need replacement. or if the iacv was an aftermarket rebuild the ecm might not be picking up the signal. i would try the dealer first, im used to seeing that kind of deal come in atleast 3 times a week. wether its the vg30de or the vq35. hope this helps.


----------



## NissanNewb (Jan 24, 2009)

boostedhardbody09,

Thank you so much for your insight. A couple of questions though...

(1) How much do Nissan dealerships charge for the 0.5 hour "relearning" process?

(2) How long does it take to do such a process?

(3) If I do have to replace the ECM, any suggestions where I could find the part, at a decent price? I've done a little bit of research since your post and from what I've read, it's a pretty pricey part. Any reputable online place to purchase it at?

(4) If it needs to be done, how long does it take to replace the ECM?

Thank you again for your insight and I await your replay.

-NN-


----------



## boostedhardbody09 (Jan 25, 2009)

0.5hrs at our dealer runs 49.99 plus tax. it usually only takes about 15-20min of time, its not something you would have to drop your car off for just get there early in the morning. and if the worst situation is that its an ecm, i dont really know where to look for a used ecm to be honest. no lie the price from the dealer is a little outrageous not including the fact that theyd charge you roughly 1.8 hrs for replacement and diagnosis. im just letting you know the truth. and the relearn cant be performed by any other hand held diagnostic unit besides nissans consult 2 or consult 3 scantool. if the issue comes out to be that you need an ecm i can try to source you one for cheaper then you would normally pay at the dealer. but given the circumstance i wanna say that the issue you can deff. be fixed by a simple relearn of the idle. is your engine the 3.0L or the 3.5L v6?


----------



## NissanNewb (Jan 24, 2009)

Great insight once again. And thanks for offering to help me out. Wow did I luck out with you being a Nissan Tech! haha 

Oh....and the engine is a 3.0.


----------



## boostedhardbody09 (Jan 25, 2009)

not a problem man. goodluck and let me know if the issue gets fixed or if you need an ecm. and hit me up if youve got any other problems that cant be quickly resolved.


----------

